# Neighbor's Lawn - Knights



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Working with a neighbor's kid to get their lawn into shape.

Family bought a home that sat vacant for a couple years. The yard has a lot of bare spots. Large sections of the yard do not receive full sun. The yard sits at the bottom of a hill and I believe the two neighbors at the top of the hill do not have their yards sculpted well; a river of water cascades onto the property and has created a massive sedge factory.

Core aerated last week. 
Spot sprayed Certainty for sedge.
Blanket sprayed Celcius WG.
Spread four cubic yards of compost and sand on the front section of the yard.
Put down GreenTRX at 1lbs of nitrogen.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Working with a neighbor's kid to get their lawn into shape.
> 
> The yard has a lot of bare spots. Large sections of the yard do not receive full sun.


@Bermuda_Triangle Thank you for putting our youth to work and showing them the ropes! :lol:

How do you plan to tackling the grass in the shade? Does the grass struggle in these spots enough that you think you'll expand the beds?


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@raymond It has to be done. Kids are missing a lot of basic instruction and academic skills are below grade. Plus it helps to get them out of the house in the dirt and in the sun.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Double cut at 1.5". Need to reset the HOC at 1" but it needs some organic matter and leveling.

Planning to surprise them with @Greendoc super green formula for 7/4... 8oz Feature and Jack's 20-20-20.

Dad is an injured combat vet and current PD in another county.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

My wife and I went back to the property... edged, cleaned up some brush and marked a few trees for removal. The yard needs a lot of landscape work... removal of several overgrown saw grass, trim back some form of massive cedar bush, and trim a lot of trees. The backyard will likely wait until 2021.

The husband and wife just got back from their anniversary dinner and we sent them this picture...


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Going to tackle removing a large amount of cedar tomorrow. Time to load up on Pyrethrin to kill a bunch of wasps and hornets.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Grass is looking pretty good for only two months worth of work.

Double cut at 1.5".

Put down Feature (2oz/k) and Jack's 20-20-20 (4oz/k).

Two neighbors have offered to pay the kids to cut their lawns.


----------

